# Codona Sweater - Woman (Sized 32-60 inch bust) - Knit



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Finished measurements
Bust (closed): 32(36-40-44-48-52-56-60)
Length: 24½ (24¾-25-25½-26-26¾-27¼-27¾)

http://www.berroco.com/patterns/codona


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

A classic! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Love this, thanks for the link. This would be a great sweater for me.
Just ordered the yarn in Violetta from Webs instead of $16.00 a skein got it for $12.00, a gift for me.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very pretty one for the office. Thank you.


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Like top down sweaters.


----------



## Vignewood (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

Love it very classic.thank you for the link


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice comfy sweater. Thanks for the link


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you, this is the pattern I've been looking for! YAY!!!


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks much for the link.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

I have just the right yarn in my stash!
You're the best!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice, thank you!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

You are all very welcome. Enjoy.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

I love big comfy sweaters like this, thanks.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this--just in my current search loop. I was watching "Frankie and Grace" with Lily Tomlin and Jane Fonda over the weekend. Grace (Jane Fonda) wears a shawl collar cardigan with a really sumptuous, wide collar and rounded hem. I went through 68 pages of shawl cardis on Ravelry and didn't find one like it! Funny what motivates us!!


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I may never get to it, but I have it to look at and get my courage up enough to try it.


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Great sweater!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now all I need is some tweedy blue. Thanks so much for sharing this gem with us SMILE Helen


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Comfy looking cardigan. Thanks for the link.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice comfortable looking sweater. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you for the link. The sweater looks so nice.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Like the tweed look of the yarn used in the picture but that pattern can be made using any type of yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice size range, thanks for sharing.


----------

